# R33 power steering pump on an R32?



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Can anyone confirm if the fittings on an r33 pump are the same as the 32?..

Fitting an R33 ati damper and power steering pump to my 32 and need to know if all the pipes will go straight on to the 33 power steering pump?

Thanks
Harry


----------



## ant (Nov 1, 2003)

yes thats what i run on mine, you need the matching front pulley as the pump has a differant offset.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

By front pulley do you mean the crank pulley? .. If so I have the 33 crank damper, 33 power steering pump and the pump bracket.


----------



## ant (Nov 1, 2003)

yes that will work ok you can use a 33 pump with a 32 pulley though as it dont line up.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Excellent ... I have the 32 pump I took off the car so will use that pulley ... Do all the 32 pipes etc bolt straight on to the 33 pump?


----------



## ant (Nov 1, 2003)

yes the hoses go straight on


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Cheers for your help Ant


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

ant said:


> yes that will work ok you can use a 33 pump with a 32 pulley though as it dont line up.


Odd how my pump fits OK _without _the R33 bracket..
I have no belt issues whatsoever either..

TT


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

My main concern was the fittings to the pump.....i have both a 32 and 33 pump set up so one way or another will play about and get it working.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

For mine i used the R33 PAS pump, PAS bracket and PAS pulley. (maintaining the standard 32 Crank pulley). And from memory used the 33 belt too. Pipework fits straight on.
HTH

bob


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I had asked about this a couple years ago and it should be plug and play...overall, it beats the pants off of what I had to do, which was to pull the vanes out of the cooling side of the R32 pump, when I eliminated the power steering cooling circuit.


----------



## R32skyline2017 (Feb 26, 2017)

fourtoes said:


> For mine i used the R33 PAS pump, PAS bracket and PAS pulley. (maintaining the standard 32 Crank pulley). And from memory used the 33 belt too. Pipework fits straight on.
> HTH
> 
> bob


How do you remove the pulley off the r33 pump. I'm trying to remove it off I try a pulley puller and it didn't work.


----------

